# VBR Audio Stream Detected



## Brafan (28. Juli 2003)

Hi !

Ich habe eine AVI Datei die ich in zwei Teile schneiden will um Sie mit TmpEnc in MPGS umzuwandeln. 
Beim Aufrufen der AVI Datei kommt die Meldung das ein "VBR Audio Stream" detected wurde ;-)

Wie verfahre ich um die AVI Datei schneiden zu können, ich hatte das schon probiert jedoch war dann der Ton versetzt ...

Danke für jede Antwort die mir weiterhilft .


----------



## Erpel (28. Juli 2003)

Versuche es mal mit dem Programm Virtual Dub.


----------



## Brafan (28. Juli 2003)

Äh Sorry vielleicht vergessen zu erwähnen das ich die Meldung von Virtual Dub erhalten habe ... ;-)somit also mit dem Prog cutten wollte .


----------



## kasper (28. Juli 2003)

Mit vdub_mp3_freeze kannst du auch Videos mit MP3 VBR schneiden, ohne dass der Ton asynchron wird.


----------



## Brafan (30. Juli 2003)

*Cutten*

Hi !

Ich nochmal, so danke erstmal für den Tip, habe das Prog und konnte auch Cutten, nur als ich das Teil mit TmpEnc in Mpg umwandeln will hat das mit einmal eine Größe von ca. 3,5 GB ... also wieder irgendwas falsch gemacht ?

Thx for answere


----------



## kasper (30. Juli 2003)

du musst unter VirtualDub bei Video auf "direkt stream copyy" klicken, sonst speichert VirtualDub das AVI als unkomprimiert ab. Deshalb ist dein AVI dann auch so gross.


----------



## Erpel (30. Juli 2003)

Mein VirDub gibt immer Warungen aus, wenn z.b. ohne kopression abgespeichert werden soll.


----------

